# Antena Wifi para TV



## arcadi (Dic 7, 2007)

Hola a todos;

el caso es que tengo una antena wifi ovislink un poco gruesa (WAE-120) (http://www.ovislinkcorp.es/index.php?seccion=producto&categoria=wireless&id=219).

Esta antena no la hago servir, y me serviria mucho si se pudiera convertir en antena de TV. Pido, si alguien sabe si me servirar esta antena.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## Owars (Dic 27, 2007)

saludos, hermano no soy experto en la materia pero si entendi bien tu duda estas tratando de hacer funcionar una antena diseñada para una frecuencia totalmente diferente a la que usa la señal de television, en consecuencia no te va a servir, la que creo necesitas es una que trabaje frecuencias entre 50 y 250 Mhz. Espero tus comentarios....


----------

